# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به کاردانش

## amirreza1375

با سلام.من هنوز سوم انسانی رو تمام نکردم!ولی میخام وارد یکی از شاخه های رشته کامپیوتر کاردانش بشم!یعنی تغییر رشته بدهم. می خواستم بدونم برای گرفتن دیپلم کامپیوتر باید دوباره دوم کاردانش رو هم بخونم یا نه اون درس ها رو تطبیق می دهند.و فقط سوم رو پاس کنم! اگه اینطوره که فقط چهار درس می مونه! میخاستم نظر دوستان رو بپرسم!

----------


## _Fateme_

سلام با توجه به اینکه برادر منم الکترونیکه عمومیاشون که یکیه وشاید کمترم باشه 
میمونه اختصاصی که برای دوم فک نکنم زیاد باشه شاید سه تا کتاب

----------


## vahidz771

فقط اختصاصیا اون رشته رو باید پاس کنی اونم فکر کنم بعضی درسارو نیاز نباشه ، نیاز هم باشه یه 14 لازم داری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirreza1375


با سلام.من هنوز سوم انسانی رو تمام نکردم!ولی میخام وارد یکی از شاخه های رشته کامپیوتر کاردانش بشم!یعنی تغییر رشته بدهم. می خواستم بدونم برای گرفتن دیپلم کامپیوتر باید دوباره دوم کاردانش رو هم بخونم یا نه اون درس ها رو تطبیق می دهند.و فقط سوم رو پاس کنم! اگه اینطوره که فقط چهار درس می مونه! میخاستم نظر دوستان رو بپرسم!


کامپیوتر فنی و حرفه هستش...

شما سال بعد اختصاصی هارو امتحان میدی دیپلمشو میگیری...فقط فنی ها فقط عربی دوم نظری میخونن ولی شما دوتا خوندین و انگلیسی دوم میخونن سوم ندارن..کمتره عمومی هاشون*

----------


## MAHDI7979

سلام 
من الان سوم انسانیم بیشتر درسام رو تجدید شدم نمیتونم قبول بشم ولی میخوام رشتم رو عوض کنم برق صنعتی یا کامپیوتر بخونم چجوری میتونم تغییر رشته بدم از نظری به کاردانش

----------

